# Long Island Area?



## docdubz (Nov 8, 2010)

Im new to the frog keeping game and would rather buy from local breeders than from some pet store that I dont trust. I searched and found a couple Long Island threads but the newest one is 2 years old. 

So, What does the local frogger scene look like for western Suffolk County? What about the rest of the NYC area, and northern Jersey?


----------



## d16punk (Mar 25, 2011)

Coming up on the 25th is a reptile show in melville. Check out: Welcome to ReptileExpo.com. There is a few people that sell dart frogs there. The other show I know about is the white plains one. Not sure of the dates on that one. As far as Long Island is concerned, that's all I really know about. If anyone know of any others, that would be great for me too.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

I am on LI - I currently have several juvenile 'Intermedius'. There are a few crappy pet stores that sell them - but as you said I would not buy from them.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

We are having a meet in the city (NYC) the 21st some ppl will be bringing things.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I'm in Western Nassau County, near the Queens border


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I live in Queens myself. Have some frogs available .


----------



## DannyD (May 6, 2012)

I'm in Western Suffolk. Not big on buying anything living from a pet store but "Jungle Bobs" in Centereach is good. Repxotica in West Islip is better.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

DannyD said:


> I'm in Western Suffolk. Not big on buying anything living from a pet store but "Jungle Bobs" in Centereach is good. Repxotica in West Islip is better.


I've been to Jungle B's - I will have to check out Repxotica.


----------



## DannyD (May 6, 2012)

Repxotica is very clean and they have a lot of captive bred chams. It's nice for a pet store. I liked D&J's when it was under the original owners. The place is disgusting now.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm On long island Too. I also just went to jungle bobs. I had to get some cultures because I had a crash. I still think it over priced.

P.s. If you went to Jungle bobs recently there is a wicked looking leuc! It has eyeballs on the top of it's head.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

docdubz said:


> Im new to the frog keeping game and would rather buy from local breeders than from some pet store that I dont trust. I searched and found a couple Long Island threads but the newest one is 2 years old.
> 
> So, What does the local frogger scene look like for western Suffolk County? What about the rest of the NYC area, and northern Jersey?


I am in central NJ. My friend, Richard (Staten Island) and I breed a lot of frogs. We vend at White Plains and Hamburg. Check out our website at TheNotoriousTinctorius.com 

We also have a large variety of feeders.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in Nassau , don't have anything yet . But my matecho and bakhuis pairs are courting now. Do hope to have some tads very shortly. I'll let u know when there ready to go of your interested.


----------

